# Aquor Frost-Free House Hydrant V2



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I was browsing through some things today and came across this. Being in Ohio I know the issues of having exterior hose bibs and also hate the general look of them just being on the side of the house. I thought this was a interesting option with some good aesthetics and features.






https://aquorwatersystems.com/shop/house-hydrant-v2/


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I just installed the V1. So far so good but advise not to disconnect it during flow because it shuts off pretty much instantaneously which produces a large water hammer. I keep mine hooked up to a hose with a shut off ball valve.


----------

